# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  Studio TM12U e attività multipunto

## Novello

Ringraziendo in anticipo, vorrei gentilmente che qualcuno mi confermasse che con una situazione di attività multipunto (cod. ateco 52471) devo compilare la normale scheda indicando solo i dati generici dei singoli punti vendita e non quella annotazione separata. Inoltre se è così dove è riportata tale affermazione?
Grazie

----------


## FrancescoP

> Ringraziendo in anticipo, vorrei gentilmente che qualcuno mi confermasse che con una situazione di attività multipunto (cod. ateco 52471) devo compilare la normale scheda indicando solo i dati generici dei singoli punti vendita e non quella annotazione separata. Inoltre se è così dove è riportata tale affermazione?
> Grazie

  Nelle istruzioni generali ANNOTAZIONE SEPARATA, nel paragrafo 3 (pag. 3) punto e) parla di cause di inapplicabilit&#224; del normale studio di settore per le attvit&#224; multipunto. Da una lettura molto attenta si desume che la maggior parte degli studi in vigore nel 2006 non necessito pi&#249; dell'annotazione separata come modello se si esercita una sola attvit&#224; ma in pi&#249; punti vendita o produzione, ad eccezione dei tre studi citati nel punto in esame.

----------

